# NSW Kayak fishing highlights video



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Just back from a few days kayak fishing on the mid-North Coast. Had a lot of fun chasing bream and flathead on lures - with a number of annoying tailor in amongst them!

I've put together a short video of fishing highlights - http://fishingfables.com/2014/11/19/mid ... ing-video/

Cheers
Jason


----------

